# 2019 new Hoyt lineup



## keithshort39 (Aug 25, 2016)

I am just curious as to if/when Hoyt will release a new flagship bow for 2019. I saw that they released a few bows already but I'm also wondering if I should get an RX1 or wait for the complete 2019 lineup.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

It’ll be the same. 
Same outdated cams. 
Same crappy finish. 
Same super slow 6” brace. 
Same overpriced. 
Same fanboys jumping in saying they’re the best thing ever and bashing anybody who doesn’t drink the koolaid. Lol


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

:darkbeer:
let the games begin!!!


----------



## tommygoodtimes (Aug 28, 2016)

You should wait for the 2019 models because it'll give you more time to save up for their new and improved, higher price tag.


----------



## ShootnBlind (Sep 28, 2017)

rmscustom said:


> It’ll be the same.
> Same outdated cams.
> Same crappy finish.
> Same super slow 6” brace.
> ...


Joking around or not you couldn't be more right! I just got rid of my RX1 Turbo! What a turd!!


----------



## Xaekai (Aug 3, 2018)

ShootnBlind said:


> Joking around or not you couldn't be more right! I just got rid of my RX1 Turbo! What a turd!!


What did you switch to?


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

rmscustom said:


> It’ll be the same.
> Same outdated cams.
> Same crappy finish.
> Same super slow 6” brace.
> ...


My thoughts also. Lol


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> It’ll be the same.
> Same outdated cams.
> Same crappy finish.
> Same super slow 6” brace.
> ...


What is worse, the koolaid drinkers or the bashers?? At least one of them won’t be thirsty.


----------



## Diesel79 (Oct 11, 2015)

I heard they were dropping carbon risers.


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

Diesel79 said:


> I heard they were dropping carbon risers.


Doubtful.


----------



## keithshort39 (Aug 25, 2016)

rmscustom said:


> It’ll be the same.
> Same outdated cams.
> Same crappy finish.
> Same super slow 6” brace.
> ...


So do you know when they will release that stuff? Or is this saying you dont know.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

keithshort39 said:


> So do you know when they will release that stuff? Or is this saying you dont know.


Mid October


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE my Nitrum 30 and I think I will have a hard time replacing that with a Hoyt in the near future I've shot all their new ones since mine came out and can't find any significant reason to change. No major improvements in any area, in my opinion. I would like to pick up 10-15 fps to justify a heavier arrow, even if it meant losing some brace height, but not if it sacrifices smooth draw, a quiet and vibe free release, etc.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> It’ll be the same.
> Same outdated cams.
> Same crappy finish.
> Same super slow 6” brace.
> ...


How are the cams outdated? Because Companies are switching to binary cams??? I remember a couple years ago every one on here was bashing Elite saying their cams were outdated and needed yokes to twist. Now some big companies are coming out with binary cams and people act like these are some super duper new can system. When actually they've been around forever. I'll take a cam system with split yokes over the binary stuff PSE and Mathews are putting out. As far as slow I don't know I seen Hyperforces hitting 345ibo at the local shop. I'd say that's pretty fast and they draw nice.


----------



## Huntermouse (Mar 5, 2013)

I would wait since it is only less than a month away, unless you need something ASAP for hunting season. Hard to say at this point what they will do. I know when the defiant series came out in 2016 the only difference in the 2017 was just the labels. Maybe nothing, maybe something will just have to wait and see. I always like to keep my options open and see what the different companies come out with all together and try them all prior to making a decision. Best of luck.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

If you must have one I would wait until the 2019's come out and then buy a 2018 used at a price that's only somewhat overstated rather than grossly overstated.


----------



## keithshort39 (Aug 25, 2016)

Huntermouse said:


> I would wait since it is only less than a month away, unless you need something ASAP for hunting season. Hard to say at this point what they will do. I know when the defiant series came out in 2016 the only difference in the 2017 was just the labels. Maybe nothing, maybe something will just have to wait and see. I always like to keep my options open and see what the different companies come out with all together and try them all prior to making a decision. Best of luck.


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind. I'm not in a hurry to buy anything at the moment. But that's kinda what I was getting at about the defiant series and if they will do the same again.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol so true


rmscustom said:


> It’ll be the same.
> Same outdated cams.
> Same crappy finish.
> Same super slow 6” brace.
> ...


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

rmscustom said:


> It’ll be the same.
> Same outdated cams.
> Same crappy finish.
> Same super slow 6” brace.
> ...


You forgot to mention the same haters who will come out and rip the bow without ever laying eyes on it, let alone shooting it. 

Oh wait, that just happened....guess you forgot to mention yourself.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

keithshort39 said:


> I am just curious as to if/when Hoyt will release a new flagship bow for 2019. I saw that they released a few bows already but I'm also wondering if I should get an RX1 or wait for the complete 2019 lineup.


If you want an RX1 I say just get it now... It would be unlikely that Hoyt is going to do any major work to that platform for 2019... it was (nearly) brand new in 2018... the cam system and the roller guard for sure... the bulk of the carbon riser seemed to be a carry over from the carbon defiant. They should release in October.... But, lets say it is a new bow, I would doubt you'll actually be able to walk out of your dealer with one until December... Buyers waited months and months to get the Carbon Defiant with DFX cams when it came out... 

The Prevail (target bow) is getting a little long in the tooth so that may be the focus of 2019 for Hoyt.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

rmscustom said:


> It’ll be the same.
> Same outdated cams.
> Same crappy finish.
> Same super slow 6” brace.
> ...


LOL....:flame:


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know you’re the best when people feel they just have to come on a forum, where people come for help, to bash a product they wish they could afford.

Now I remember why I stopped looking at the AT. Nothing but negativity.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

1955 said:


> You know you’re the best when people feel they just have to come on a forum, where people come for help, to bash a product they wish they could afford


Couldn't agree more!!!!!!!


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

1955 said:


> You know you’re the best when people feel they just have to come on a forum, where people come for help, to bash a product they wish they could afford.
> 
> Now I remember why I stopped looking at the AT. Nothing but negativity.





Dale_B1 said:


> Couldn't agree more!!!!!!!



I agree with you both.

I just can't wrap my head around the amount of unhelpful people on here. In another thread a poster was bragging about his wealth and telling others who purchased a Hoyt they paid to much for a junk bow. Wow, now that is archers helping archers. What have we come to as a community of archers.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

There is a "brand specific" forum for a question about a specific brand. Posting stuff like this on the general forum invites criticism, and the poster should know this. Therefore, it's free game.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I had to look at the date of this thread and it's yesterday. It looks exactly like last years Hoyt thread.


Some things never change


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

“Cant afford the best” lol
Proof that Hoyt’s marketing is the best.
I’ve probably spent more time behind the rx1 line than some that actually own one.


----------



## hunter9264 (Mar 7, 2018)

Marine96 said:


> I agree with you both.
> 
> I just can't wrap my head around the amount of unhelpful people on here. In another thread a poster was bragging about his wealth and telling others who purchased a Hoyt they paid to much for a junk bow. Wow, now that is archers helping archers. What have we come to as a community of archers.


Couldn't agree more. I never personally had a Hoyt bow but I did buy 2 of them. One I bought was a used youth bow back in the 90's for my son and the PowerMax that my wife is now shooting. There 2018 line up is great and I like what they have done. I shot all 3 RX-1's, HyperForce, Double XL and those bows are great. Most complaints I read on the Hoyts make me laugh because they never shot the bow, just plain hate Hoyt, shot a bow that was set up by someone who has no clue on how to set one up.


----------



## mitchell1402 (Aug 27, 2018)

There won’t be any major updates to it until 2020.


----------



## WTFlipSide (Oct 17, 2017)

The Old Guy said:


> There is a "brand specific" forum for a question about a specific brand. Posting stuff like this on the general forum invites criticism, and the poster should know this. Therefore, it's free game.


Or they are just new here... Look at the post count.

And the sub forum you are in is General Archery Discussion... The post definitely falls under that category.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

rmscustom said:


> It’ll be the same.
> Same outdated cams.
> Same crappy finish.
> Same super slow 6” brace.
> ...


Sums it up...but add in the adds stating your just an average hunter if your not shooting a hoyt.


----------



## Jimbonecrusher (Aug 16, 2015)

ShootnBlind said:


> Joking around or not you couldn't be more right! I just got rid of my RX1 Turbo! What a turd!!


Can you provide any insight as to why you think it is a turd? I have seen a mixed bag of reviews, but mostly positive.


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

Jimbonecrusher said:


> Can you provide any insight as to why you think it is a turd? I have seen a mixed bag of reviews, but mostly positive.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-A7kf1sqP4

Its a real nice shooting bow. It has a lot of positive things about it. Speed isn't one, and accuracy is the other that it lacks compared to other bows, not just Hoyt.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Laars said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-A7kf1sqP4
> 
> Its a real nice shooting bow. It has a lot of positive things about it. Speed isn't one, and accuracy is the other that it lacks compared to other bows, not just Hoyt.


What do you mean by "accuracy" ? Archery is an extremely personal sport. No 2 guys are gonna have the same setup, or have the same results from any given bow.


----------



## Jimmy Que (Jun 14, 2018)

I think they usually drop in October.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

My brother shot sub par at best with the Hoyt Proforce. Thank the Lort, because I ended up getting this tack driver. Phenomenal bow, holds still, and super smooth. Couldn’t be happier. 

We all like what we like. I prefer my Hoyt and Elite Victory. Two bows that have totally different feels. Not a PSE fan, but my buddy loves them. My brother likes Mathews. 

Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE, Mathews, Elite, etc all make good products. Every one of them are overpriced. Amen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

WTFlipSide said:


> Or they are just new here... Look at the post count.
> 
> And the sub forum you are in is General Archery Discussion... The post definitely falls under that category.


yes it falls under that category but his point was that under general archery you have to assume brand haters and lovers are going to show up. if you dont want to hear from brand haters post it under brand specific.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

hunter9264 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I never personally had a Hoyt bow but I did buy 2 of them. One I bought was a used youth bow back in the 90's for my son and the PowerMax that my wife is now shooting. There 2018 line up is great and I like what they have done. I shot all 3 RX-1's, HyperForce, Double XL and those bows are great. Most complaints I read on the Hoyts make me laugh because they never shot the bow, just plain hate Hoyt, shot a bow that was set up by someone who has no clue on how to set one up.


I think many have not shot them like you said, and only have second hand hate:wink:

I think there is another type of person that looks at buying bows as a financial decision (it's like a vehicle, a poor investment you lose 30% of when you buy it) and they expect an extra 500 dollars of performance, but NOTHING works that way. 

I try to educate myself with what bows are on the market and pick the one I like best. Even if I like a carbon hoyt a little more than a 1000 Mathews (or whatever) I'm buying the hoyt, I'm not weighing each dollar and going for the best bargain, I'm buying the one I like and want.

If I'm buying a brand new bow, I am over spending, I'm ok with that in supporting the shops, and archery gear is one of the few things I buy with my extra money. 

I'm waiting for 19's, but I will be surprised if I don't buy a hoyt rx-1 this winter, I hope I don't, that would mean I found one I like more, and I like the rx-1


----------



## BuckeyeCraze (Jul 6, 2018)

I shot Hoyt exclusively for about eight years. They used to make tanks and I shot them very well. I'm just not impressed with their stuff the last half decade or so.


----------



## Brokepopo (Jan 17, 2018)

Here’s the best advice I can give. I have personally shot Elite, Matthews, Hoyt, Diamond, McPhearson etc. It is no different than choosing between a Ford, Chevy or Dodge. Go out and do your home work and see which bow best suits you. You have to look at things such as do you want a bow with a hard back wall or a soft one. Hand vibration and things of that nature. Don’t just look at the names stamped on them. And don’t go by what the pros shoot because theirs are free and they get paid to shoot them. 

Hope you can get some use out of that. 


Hoyt Pro Defiant 34, axcel armor tech hd, qad hdx, omega archery stabilizers, threadz bow strings, truball releases, Alabama Archery Academy, soggy bottom lodge.


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sure they'll keep the plastic bow for next year , no way they're gonna get rid of that cash cow . 12 dollar riser for 1200 bucks.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Jeremy K said:


> I'm sure they'll keep the plastic bow for next year , no way they're gonna get rid of that cash cow . 12 dollar riser for 1200 bucks.


Oh boy, another troll.


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

The Old Guy said:


> There is a "brand specific" forum for a question about a specific brand. Posting stuff like this on the general forum invites criticism, and the poster should know this. Therefore, it's free game.


Posting in the brand specific forums doesn't isolate it from the trolling.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Predator said:


> If you must have one I would wait until the 2019's come out and then buy a 2018 used at a price that's only somewhat overstated rather than grossly overstated.


I concur. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

if I recall, they drop in Mid October, Mathews is mid November, I think Elite waits until the ATA show (not sure about the other brands). This is just going off memory, which is not always the most accurate 

I've owned Hoyt, Mathews, Elite, Obsession, Bear, etc...they are all good bows, it is just a personal preference.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Why do you think people would bash a product just because they can’t afford it ? seriously who couldn’t afford $1600 for a bow if that was the bow best for them ? Fact is the rx1 just isn’t that great of a bow .its not bad but it’s not great either .kinda like paying corvette money for an impala .if it makes you feel better to put people down for not being able to afford the bow that you have then you a sad little man .there no bow on the planet that everybody is going to like and Rx1 definitely was not the bow for me no matter the price .


1955 said:


> You know you’re the best when people feel they just have to come on a forum, where people come for help, to bash a product they wish they could afford.
> 
> Now I remember why I stopped looking at the AT. Nothing but negativity.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

I feel bad for you onepin.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol you should .i started a go fund me page so I could afford an RX1 ,maybe even get the Cam Hanes edition and get it autograph by Dudley .then I will get upset when people don’t think it’s the greatest bow ever .


zekezoe said:


> I feel bad for you onepin.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

0nepin said:


> Lol you should .i started a go fund me page so I could afford an RX1 ,maybe even get the Cam Hanes edition and get it autograph by Dudley .then I will get upset when people don’t think it’s the greatest bow ever .


 Not talking about how great rx1’s are. I don’t care for them myself, but if someone else does,so what. Must suck to hate bows so much, I like them all.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

It’s so petty to hate any bow for any reason.i most certainly don’t hate the rx1 but I was disappointed with it once I got my hands on it .


zekezoe said:


> Not talking about how great rx1’s are. I don’t care for them myself, but if someone else does,so what. Must suck to hate bows so much, I like them all.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

0nepin said:


> It’s so petty to hate any bow for any reason.i most certainly don’t hate the rx1 but I was disappointed with it once I got my hands on it .


That's your opinion, your only one of thousands who feel the complete opposite. I was disapointed in your bow and what it cost, does that mean it should be bashed? No.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Unfortunately "short" is all I can say...


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

If you did feel disappointed in my bow of choice it most certainly would not bother me in the least .there definitely seems to be a lot of people disappointed in the Rx1 and fact are facts .it has a unusual amount of hand shock and it’s super slow for a 6” Bh bow and it’s heavy for a carbon bow .it looks awesome and has very good balance with a comfortable grip .


Dale_B1 said:


> That's your opinion, your only one of thousands who feel the complete opposite. I was disapointed in your bow and what it cost, does that mean it should be bashed? No.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The RX1 =ed Flop


----------



## VanBalls (Apr 10, 2014)

I enjoyed shooting the RX1 when I tried it, but I felt like the Carbon Defiant was smoother overall and a little more forgiving with less hand shock. It didn't make sense to me to spend $1300+ on the RX1 when I could get the CD for half that.


----------



## chiparcher (Sep 12, 2013)

Following


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gansettx (Dec 25, 2010)

0nepin said:


> Lol you should .i started a go fund me page so I could afford an RX1 ,maybe even get the Cam Hanes edition and get it autograph by Dudley .then I will get upset when people don’t think it’s the greatest bow ever .


If you are successful with your Go Fund me...be sure to change your handle here, because with the RX1 you won't Onepin any longer...:set1_rolf2:

I demo's an RX1 in November, almost bought one. Was super smooth but after letting the "want to" settle down I thought against it. The bow really didn't do anything any better than my current setup. I thought I read that Hoyt was going to make some changes to the RX1...I'd wait if I was looking to purchase, the roll-out is only about a month away.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

0nepin said:


> lol you should .i started a go fund me page so i could afford an rx1 ,maybe even get the cam hanes edition and get it autograph by dudley .then i will get upset when people don’t think it’s the greatest bow ever .


lol


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Unfortunately "short" is all I can say...


What??? Fo real???


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

RX1 hand shock? I didn't think neither of the 3 I shot had any hand shock? I shot all 3 off the shelf and I was impressed with how good they felt setup for john q. public.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

fountain said:


> What??? Fo real???


yeah...:zip:


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Well dang. That sucks. I really dont plan to swap up this year any way. I really am liking my rx1. I say that now, but ya never know. I guess I'm not going to judge it before it's even released. If it's short and my shop guy shoot it, they will sell the fire out of em at his shop.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

trial153 said:


> The RX1 =ed Flop


Yep. That is why we can't keep them on the shelf. It has been best seller across 5 lines this year.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

SHPoet said:


> Yep. That is why we can't keep them on the shelf. It has been best seller across 5 lines this year.


Same here...


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

SHPoet said:


> Yep. That is why we can't keep them on the shelf. It has been best seller across 5 lines this year.


Wrong


----------



## Tenorio_16 (Aug 27, 2018)

Gonna be fairly the same stuff like usual.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

How they are selling depends where you are at...Realms and Triax's fly out the doors here in the midwest. Out west my buddy in CO says the RX1's are selling like hot cakes.


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

The most accurate toughest dependable bows you can buy, who would argue that, obviously plenty lmao.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

swampcruiser said:


> How they are selling depends where you are at...Realms and Triax's fly out the doors here in the midwest. Out west my buddy in CO says the RX1's are selling like hot cakes.


selling well in Oregon too, I will ask next time i'm in, but it seems like 50% of the bows that leave the shop I use are RX-1's (they sell Mathews, hoyt, prime)

I know it's all personal taste, but I would be happier with an RX-1 than my triax right now, I just didn't shoot it before buying and the triax has the best first impression ever at the shop. still a sick little bow, just not the best bow for mobile elk hunting, the RX-1 is made for that type of hunting.

I will be paying really close attention to Hoyt this year, worst case scenario (which is pretty dang good) I end up with an rx-1, ultra or turbo depending on side by side shooting


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> selling well in Oregon too, I will ask next time i'm in, but it seems like 50% of the bows that leave the shop I use are RX-1's (they sell Mathews, hoyt, prime)
> 
> I know it's all personal taste, but I would be happier with an RX-1 than my triax right now, I just didn't shoot it before buying and the triax has the best first impression ever at the shop. still a sick little bow, just not the best bow for mobile elk hunting, the RX-1 is made for that type of hunting.
> 
> I will be paying really close attention to Hoyt this year, worst case scenario (which is pretty dang good) I end up with an rx-1, ultra or turbo depending on side by side shooting


Get the Turbo or the Ultra. If you go short definitely get the Turbo. Just a better bow this year.


----------



## archersebat3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Marine96 said:


> I agree with you both.
> 
> I just can't wrap my head around the amount of unhelpful people on here. In another thread a poster was bragging about his wealth and telling others who purchased a Hoyt they paid to much for a junk bow. Wow, now that is archers helping archers. What have we come to as a community of archers.


If we want to come together as archery we have to stop paying the high prices. If they find that we keep paying their high $1500 bow prices. It will continue to raise the prices. I get paying that if they technology is so much superior. However I think we have to ask ourselves if "Its Worth It".


----------



## Jduff44 (Mar 29, 2017)

archersebat3 said:


> If we want to come together as archery we have to stop paying the high prices. If they find that we keep paying their high $1500 bow prices. It will continue to raise the prices. I get paying that if they technology is so much superior. However I think we have to ask ourselves if "Its Worth It".


I need people to keep buying full price so I can buy it off them after “100 shots” hugely discounted lol, I got an RX1 for the price of the average aluminum new, still expensive and honestly I don’t think it’s much better than most else but I like the specs, 32ata good, not interested in 28” and if Hoyt was to release a short ata I don’t want it, I like the weight, people say it’s too heavy for a carbon, sure fine but I had a carbon icon and got rid of it because it was TOO light. I think just under 4lbs is the sweet spot, it’s warm and easy to carry balanced, mines not making ibo in fact it’s about ten FPS under, might need good tune, I got new strings see if that helps. All in all I’m happy with it, yes they are a bit price you but people will pay the price so those complaining should just wait for a used one if that’s what they want or go buy a Mathews lol


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Get the Turbo or the Ultra. If you go short definitely get the Turbo. Just a better bow this year.


Agreed! The Turbo was Hoyt's best bow this year, you just didn't hear much about it....


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

So we're looking at a complete short bow line-up and you're saying to go turbo?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

fountain said:


> So we're looking at a complete short bow line-up and you're saying to go turbo?


I owned, umm, a few new bows this year. The Turbo was the best longrange shooter for me. Only other bows that hung with it were the Realms. I don't have a great local shop for Hoyt though, so I went the Bowtech route. Now that I have my own press, I'll be watching to see what else Hoyt brings to market this year. If nothing great, I'll likely buy a leftover Turbo.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

I hear ya. I'm loving the rx1 still. I may end up keeping it another season. We shall all know more in about another month I guess. No sense in speculating til then. 
I sure will be glad when the time comes though!!!...that means we will be that much closer to some cooler weather


----------



## Paddylad (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes I have to say the Turbo is an absolute honey of a hunting bow - love mine, super steady on the shot and just a joy to shoot (and carry) my fourth Carbon bow I have owned and the best I have shot yet !!


----------



## KamoKid14 (Aug 20, 2015)

Paddylad said:


> Yes I have to say the Turbo is an absolute honey of a hunting bow - love mine, super steady on the shot and just a joy to shoot (and carry) my fourth Carbon bow I have owned and the best I have shot yet !!


I think that’s the sweet spot for a bow. That slightly longer ata combined with the speed makes a great platform. The turbos, realm x, and Xpedite are my 3 favorites this year


----------



## hunter9264 (Mar 7, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> I think many have not shot them like you said, and only have second hand hate:wink:
> 
> I think there is another type of person that looks at buying bows as a financial decision (it's like a vehicle, a poor investment you lose 30% of when you buy it) and they expect an extra 500 dollars of performance, but NOTHING works that way.
> 
> ...


Ya, it will probably be a 2019 for me also, bow season just around the corner if I got one now I would still be shooting the PSE for the first part of the season. Have some of my accessories for a new bow build but just have to prioritize my expenses right now and that is going to the soon upcoming season. As of now it's the RX-1 for me, going to try out the Turbo some more before making my decision.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Unfortunately "short" is all I can say...





fountain said:


> What??? Fo real???


That's too bad. That said I have been disappointed for quite a few years now with all the releases so its nothing new for me.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Right now is... :sad:


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Get serious. Get designs like Mathews.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mostekjw17 (Feb 1, 2018)

whack n stack said:


> Get serious. Get designs like Mathews.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


With all the reviews and hype around the Triax I think you will see a lot of short ATA bows released this year.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Mostekjw17 said:


> With all the reviews and hype around the Triax I think you will see a lot of short ATA bows released this year.


Yup. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bongfrosch (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Mostekjw17 said:


> With all the reviews and hype around the Triax I think you will see a lot of short ATA bows released this year.


I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

Mostekjw17 said:


> With all the reviews and hype around the Triax I think you will see a lot of short ATA bows released this year.





midnight_f150 said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head.


If that’s the case they won’t be getting any of my money. No way I’m owning a bow that is shorter than my kid’s Hoyt Ruckus!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

whack n stack said:


> Get serious. Get designs like Mathews.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


heavier?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, yes! Hasn't Hoyt been increasing their mass weight to the point their carbon weighs as much as the competitors aluminum?

Now ad the tank weight of Hoyts carbon in a 28" Triax size bow and BAM... Hoytthews [emoji23]. 

This whole trend of companies following/copying Mathews around is nauseating. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Mostekjw17 said:


> With all the reviews and hype around the Triax I think you will see a lot of short ATA bows released this year.


nah, EVERYONE who ever wanted a short ATA bow (and many who didn't) already own a triax, I think the super short aspect would be the wrong one to focus on. the ATA of the triax has nothing to do with why it is so well liked, I think if it had the same characteristics of the triax, and the same weight, but in a 32" ATA, it would have even been more popular (if that's possible)

i'm not sure why 28" ATA bows are designed, a 32" ATA isn't too long for any style of hunting, but better at most things. when I got the Triax, I thought there was no downsides to being short, until I put full accessories on it and the balance went to hell. when the triax is balanced right, even at 28" ATA, it shoots amazing, very solid aiming bow.


if it maintained balance fully rigged like longer bows do, I could see hunting that bow a few years. 


right now i'm hoping Hoyt expands on the RX-1, and refine it a little (though there isn't anything wrong with it as is) because I love the current RX-1 line. they may not have that WOW factor like the short chubby kid named "Triax", but it's an insanely practical bow that balances perfect, fully rigged without a bunch of stabilizers hanging everywhere.


the RX-1 may not be a featherweight bow, but relatively it's very light fully rigged. very shootable with no stabilizers. Triax is heavy to start, then you add accessories and need to put on some substantial stabilizers for it to hold level and steady at full draw, that is where reality takes over and that bow that amazed you in the shop with just a whisker biscuit on it, of course it feels good, and not that heavy. for treestand hunting deer, I see why the triax is so highly praised, but add in mobile hunting, packing your bow around hundreds of miles per season, and the RX-1 outshines it by a lot, it's way more practical for that type of hunting.


hoping Hoyt offers carbon in the same ATA range as this year, but anything between 32-35" will be good with me.


----------



## ObviousAlias (Sep 12, 2018)

tommygoodtimes said:


> You should wait for the 2019 models because it'll give you more time to save up for their new and improved, higher price tag.


I don't have a dog in this fight, but that is a solid zinger.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> nah, EVERYONE who ever wanted a short ATA bow (and many who didn't) already own a triax, I think the super short aspect would be the wrong one to focus on. the ATA of the triax has nothing to do with why it is so well liked, I think if it had the same characteristics of the triax, and the same weight, but in a 32" ATA, it would have even been more popular (if that's possible)
> 
> i'm not sure why 28" ATA bows are designed, a 32" ATA isn't too long for any style of hunting, but better at most things. when I got the Triax, I thought there was no downsides to being short, until I put full accessories on it and the balance went to hell. when the triax is balanced right, even at 28" ATA, it shoots amazing, very solid aiming bow.
> 
> ...


Wow....just wow!! I'm not even sure I knew I felt this way until I read this post in full. Hit the nail on the head w/ an 10lb sledge roosiebull!! I liked my Subalpine Turbo, but I was chasing something different, and bought a Halon, then a Triax, then went back to Realm, and new, leftover Prodigy. Now..........I'm back to to wondering if I should've just settled on an RX-1. 

The Xact grip is stupid-perfect, fits my hand like it was made for me, personally. I like the feel of carbon and the draw cycle on the RX-1 is ok, I don't love it. I shot the Turbo very well, even at distance, and I think that was partly because of the holding weight at full draw. Kind of short valley, and less letoff, but smooth. Can the RX-1 be tuned to more-closely mimic that draw cycle/feel at full draw??


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> Wow....just wow!! I'm not even sure I knew I felt this way until I read this post in full. Hit the nail on the head w/ an 10lb sledge roosiebull!! I liked my Subalpine Turbo, but I was chasing something different, and bought a Halon, then a Triax, then went back to Realm, and new, leftover Prodigy. Now..........I'm back to to wondering if I should've just settled on an RX-1.
> 
> The Xact grip is stupid-perfect, fits my hand like it was made for me, personally. I like the feel of carbon and the draw cycle on the RX-1 is ok, I don't love it. I shot the Turbo very well, even at distance, and I think that was partly because of the holding weight at full draw. Kind of short valley, and less letoff, but smooth. Can the RX-1 be tuned to more-closely mimic that draw cycle/feel at full draw??


Buy a Turbo. It will feel exactly like that draw cycle/feel at full draw. It is just a better bow than the RX1 this year.


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Buy a Turbo. It will feel exactly like that draw cycle/feel at full draw. It is just a better bow than the RX1 this year.


^^^^^ this right here


----------



## Just_Jess27 (Sep 10, 2018)

Why are their so many doubters on Hoyt and Matthews. Is there really a cheaper and better option than the two? I would like to know because I’m in the market for a Hoyt prevail but If they are overrated and priced maybe I should look for something different?


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Just_Jess27 said:


> Why are their so many doubters on Hoyt and Matthews. Is there really a cheaper and better option than the two? I would like to know because I’m in the market for a Hoyt prevail but If they are overrated and priced maybe I should look for something different?


Dont trip, everyone LOVES to hate hoyt. There are so many fanboys/girls you talk bad on their brand and all hell breaks loose.that being said, to comment on Elkmans post, I agree the RX1 turbo was and is the best bow of 2018.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

The main thing with the hoyts i was disappointed with was there was no turbo option for the hyperforce. To me that was a huge letdown


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Moose39x said:


> The main thing with the hoyts i was disappointed with was there was no turbo option for the hyperforce. To me that was a huge letdown


I agree. The carbon weight is so close to the hyperforce it not worth the extra to me.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

MNarrow said:


> View attachment 6615273


Its like their not even trying anymore.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

I love how bow companies use the term “vibration dampening technology” It literally means we put a new piece of rubber here! That word technology gets thrown around.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I believe in my opinion the rx1 turbo was Hoyt’s best bow many didn’t try it out because it said turbo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhands77 (Oct 23, 2012)

AXE6Hunter said:


> I believe in my opinion the rx1 turbo was Hoyt’s best bow many didn’t try it out because it said turbo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely agree! Love my Turbo!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

I hope on the new hoyts they fix the finish and either do away with that floating yoke or fix it. Think was a joke


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> Wrong


This if funny that you think you know more about what this shop is selling than the guy running the shop does! LOL. OMG that is hilarious. Hey guys, be careful cuz dnv23 is obviously a hacker and will hack into all your files on your computer and will find out everything about you. He just hacked into SHPoet and ELKMAN's computer, then find out sales numbers at both of their local shops and then let everyone know they are lying about what is selling in their area!!! LOL. I mean don't get me wrong, I haven't shot hoyt in a couple years and it was like 4 years before that since my previous hoyt. I think most of the manufacturers these days make some great stuff, but this is just hilarious. It's funny that some guys don't get that all brands don't sell exactly the same all the way across the country. Each area/shop sells particular things and the sales will vary drastically depending on the area. Even within a state there will be drastic differences in what is selling, especially in bows.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

im expecting a big year out of Winchester archery.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm guessing they are dropping the hyper zt cams after only one year? That's not the typical course they have followed, so they may be in for a good change up. 
What is the official date of the relaese?


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

KMiha said:


> You forgot to mention the same haters who will come out and rip the bow without ever laying eyes on it, let alone shooting it.
> 
> Oh wait, that just happened....guess you forgot to mention yourself.


Haha so true, and the funny thing is I never hear any Hoyt guys pounding there chest saying that they are the best bows out. People just talk about how smooth and accurate they are and they like them. All Hoyt ever advertises is that they are tough and accurate. Good enough for me as a bowhunter.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Why does nobody ever reference their aluminum line priced the same as everyone else? Pse is the only other carbon game in town, which is also way more expensive than their aluminum bows... yet no talk about that either?

A pse carbon better be a way better now than Hoyt, because the loss in resale as soon as you walk out is significant when compared to hoyt.

People love cherry picking their facts and bashing hoyt, like someone is forcing the haters to buy a carbon hoyt... sheesh!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> Why does nobody ever reference their aluminum line priced the same as everyone else? Pse is the only other carbon game in town, which is also way more expensive than their aluminum bows... yet no talk about that either?
> 
> A pse carbon better be a way better now than Hoyt, because the loss in resale as soon as you walk out is significant when compared to hoyt.
> 
> People love cherry picking their facts and bashing hoyt, like someone is forcing the haters to buy a carbon hoyt... sheesh!


I'm not sure it helps that Hoyt has aluminum bows that are just about the same as their carbon bows but the carbon simply have a different riser material and a MUCH higher price. You are right that they offer the Hyperforce at similar prices as the aluminum competition out there. But the Hyperforce is practically speaking the same as the RX-1 but without the carbon riser. Given Hoyt carbon bows now weight almost the same as aluminum and they certainly aren't vibe free it begs the question as to what you are getting for an extra $400-500. A carbon riser that doesn't offer obvious benefits other than a warmer riser over the aluminum seems like a tough sale to me. I have nothing against their bows and would buy the right carbon if I thought it was worth it but I'll spend a few bucks on racket tape for the grip (which I'd likely use on a carbon as well) and save myself $400-500 and not really be missing a thing. That's how I've thought about it thus far and you know me well enough to know I can afford to drop the coin and would do so for a carbon bow if I thought it was worth it (same conclusion on the PSE bows as well). I know you are thinking about one as a Triax replacement which is fine as everyone has to decide what is important to them. For me I just don't get it - the logic on paying that much more and getting almost nothing more doesn't compute in my brain. That said, if Mathews came out with a 31-33" carbon that was dead like the Triax and shot really well I might seriously consider it - as I suspect you would. Doubtful that will happen though.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

I’d own a Hoyt this year if they made the other two configurations in aluminum. When it’s carbon only price they are way overrated. 

Wanna compare them to a 2018 stealth?
Stealth is WAY faster. 
Way more adjustable. I mean pick between 2 different cams and five mods for your shooting style and speed needs and each one of them cams cover a huge dl for just about everybody. 
Stiffer riser. 
It’s actually light with full titanium hardware. Close to 3/4lb lighter than the standard rx1. 
I’m gonna say it even though I might be the only one. It’s got a better grip. 
Holds on target better with perfect vertical nock travel. 
Oh and it’s cheaper.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

The Stealth is probably closer to a pound lighter in reality
If Hoyt changes their risers to something completely different that actually looks decent, and they lose a pound, i for one would consider them again. They haven’t done anything appealing to me since the spyder series. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

rmscustom said:


> I’d own a Hoyt this year if they made the other two configurations in aluminum. When it’s carbon only price they are way overrated.
> 
> Wanna compare them to a 2018 stealth?
> Stealth is WAY faster.
> ...





iceman14 said:


> The Stealth is probably closer to a pound lighter in reality
> If Hoyt changes their risers to something completely different that actually looks decent, and they lose a pound, i for one would consider them again. They haven’t done anything appealing to me since the spyder series.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The other side of "value"

Practically nobody keeps a bow very long, you buy a stealth, you are stuck selling it below the price of many aluminum flagships. 

The hoyt will hold it's value, it's a consideration. I am also afraid the stealth would feel too light to me. The rx-1 fully rigged is a nice bow to pack and shoot. It may not look that great on paper, but it's a great platform


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

roosiebull said:


> The other side of "value"
> 
> Practically nobody keeps a bow very long, you buy a stealth, you are stuck selling it below the price of many aluminum flagships.
> 
> The hoyt will hold it's value, it's a consideration. I am also afraid the stealth would feel too light to me. The rx-1 fully rigged is a nice bow to pack and shoot. It may not look that great on paper, but it's a great platform


I just looked through the classifieds and people are asking $1200 for rx1's and they aren't selling. They are selling for around $1000 in great condition. The Stealths are selling like hotcakes anywhere from $800-$950 and are not sitting in the classifieds long. So that tells me they are selling pretty similar, people are just wanting more than what their hoyts are worth and PSE guys are willing to get the sale done fast. The hoyts retail a little higher so them selling for $100-$150 more is to be expected. I wouldn't say resale is much worse on the PSE bows and PSE resale has gone up and is continuing to go up every year with the evolve cam bows.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> I just looked through the classifieds and people are asking $1200 for rx1's and they aren't selling. They are selling for around $1000 in great condition. The Stealths are selling like hotcakes anywhere from $800-$950 and are not sitting in the classifieds long. So that tells me they are selling pretty similar, people are just wanting more than what their hoyts are worth and PSE guys are willing to get the sale done fast. The hoyts retail a little higher so them selling for $100-$150 more is to be expected. I wouldn't say resale is much worse on the PSE bows and PSE resale has gone up and is continuing to go up every year with the evolve cam bows.


resale as follows:

Mathews
Hoyt
Bowtech 
PSE
Elite
Prime

I will admit that Hoyt guys list their equipment for far too much, but many people do. How many original Halons are in the classifieds right now for close to $700? meanwhile you can't sell a 2018 Model elite for more than 50% of MSRP.

I remember earlier in the year where PSE Shootdowns and PerformX were going for under $800.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

sneak1413 said:


> I just looked through the classifieds and people are asking $1200 for rx1's and they aren't selling. They are selling for around $1000 in great condition. The Stealths are selling like hotcakes anywhere from $800-$950 and are not sitting in the classifieds long. So that tells me they are selling pretty similar, people are just wanting more than what their hoyts are worth and PSE guys are willing to get the sale done fast. The hoyts retail a little higher so them selling for $100-$150 more is to be expected. I wouldn't say resale is much worse on the PSE bows and PSE resale has gone up and is continuing to go up every year with the evolve cam bows.


Not to mention that dealers are cleaning house right now w/ the pending 2019 release. *I can buy a brand new RX-1 in for $1100 shipped to my door* all day long right now and still register the warranty. I can do even better than that if I'm a repeat customer with a few dealers I've purchased from in the past. Guys with bows in the classifieds need to do some homework before they list used equipment for sale.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

friedm1 said:


> resale as follows:
> 
> Mathews
> Hoyt
> ...


Shootdowns are a lot cheaper than PerformX's are so they should be going much cheaper. I'm saying the resale difference between Mathews, PSE, Hoyt, and Bowtech are all within 10% of each other in terms of the difference between what they actually sell for and retail price on the bows. You also have to consider time the bow sat on the market. If X bows sell within 2-3 days regularly and Y bows usually take 2-3 weeks, they are probably actually selling for less than what is asked on the thread. So unless someone is PM'ing every seller and finding out exact sale prices we won't know 100%. My point is most of it is pretty even in terms of resale on the big 4 and the argument of such better resale is not as big as it might have once been if you actually look at what is being sold right now.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

PAKraig said:


> Not to mention that dealers are cleaning house right now w/ the pending 2019 release. *I can buy a brand new RX-1 in for $1100 shipped to my door* all day long right now and still register the warranty. I can do even better than that if I'm a repeat customer with a few dealers I've purchased from in the past. Guys with bows in the classifieds need to do some homework before they list used equipment for sale.


Kind of like guys selling 20 year old diesel trucks for $20k+. Yeah they might find someone dumb enough to buy them, but it's not going to sell fast or easy. Leave something on the market long enough and someone may be dumb enough to buy anything if they really decide in their mind they need it and have more money than brains. Doesn't make it so all of said products are worth that much.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Hoyt is not for everyone and we all know its price is up there. But saying that if you love hoyt and have the cash do it.
And bashing the product will never work on here.


----------



## aarmst95 (Nov 13, 2017)

I cant believe how cheap some of those elites sell for on these classifieds


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sneak1413 said:


> I just looked through the classifieds and people are asking $1200 for rx1's and they aren't selling. They are selling for around $1000 in great condition. The Stealths are selling like hotcakes anywhere from $800-$950 and are not sitting in the classifieds long. So that tells me they are selling pretty similar, people are just wanting more than what their hoyts are worth and PSE guys are willing to get the sale done fast. The hoyts retail a little higher so them selling for $100-$150 more is to be expected. I wouldn't say resale is much worse on the PSE bows and PSE resale has gone up and is continuing to go up every year with the evolve cam bows.


Go back to the 17's. The resale gap grows a good deal. 

If it was all about bargains, a guy cannot do much better than an 09' alien x, they are super light, maintain balance, are fast, and one in good shape can be found for 200 bucks.

We all like a little different things, some of us like trying new bows, and we are looking for different features. I think the rx-1 turbo and ultra are about as good as it gets for a mobile hunting bow, perfect weight fully rigged, easy to shoot and pack, practical range of ata, way fast enough to kill anything we will ever hunt, and not really any practical difference in trajectory of normal weight hunting arrows (not game changing)

I think hoyt get a lot of undeserved criticism, if they build similar specs as pse, there will still be the same haters hating on hoyt, because they offer a more expensive carbon model, like pse, who doesn't get criticized. 

Hoyt has always made good bows, like I said before, if I had shot a hoyt before buying a triax, I wouldn't be shopping again this year. Lessons learned, shoot them all, pick the best for me. That extra 500 pays for itself if I keep a bow 2 years rather than one, easily penciled out for myself.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> Not to mention that dealers are cleaning house right now w/ the pending 2019 release. *I can buy a brand new RX-1 in for $1100 shipped to my door* all day long right now and still register the warranty. I can do even better than that if I'm a repeat customer with a few dealers I've purchased from in the past. Guys with bows in the classifieds need to do some homework before they list used equipment for sale.


Can you please give me the names of those Hoyt dealers that will sell you an "RX1 for $1,100.00 and ship it to your door"?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Can you please give me the names of those Hoyt dealers that will sell you an "RX1 for $1,100.00 and ship it to your door"?


:darkbeer: Yeah, I'll get right on that.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> :darkbeer: Yeah, I'll get right on that.


What's the problem? I just need a bow


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> What's the problem? I just need a bow


I had one offer of $874, plus shipping. They're out there. Good luck, but keep me out of trying to cause trouble for dealers cleaning out their leftovers :thumbs_do


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> I had one offer of $874, plus shipping. They're out there. Good luck, but keep me out of trying to cause trouble for dealers cleaning out their leftovers :thumbs_do


Maybe follow your signature line from now on then? Good talk ...


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Maybe follow your signature line from now on then? Good talk ...


This thread funny y’all keep my laughing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Maybe follow your signature line from now on then? Good talk ...


Or, maybe you could :zip: I wasn't trying to get into a pissing match of knowledge. My point was to let prospective Hoyt buyers know that there are good deals out there direct from dealers....no need to settle for a used, unwarranteed bow when a new one can be bought for the same price. 

I was under the impression, based on what I've been told (that I assumed to be true) that Hoyt was ok with dealers clearing out inventory when new models are either available or soon-to-be available. It certainly makes sense since the dealer is accepting a lower profit, not Hoyt. Are you THE Hoyt Vigilante?? Why would Hoyt care anyway?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Back on track, I hear that Hoyt is releasing the 2019 bows soon!


----------



## DohnutSpaghetti (Sep 13, 2018)

Does anybody know if Hoyt is gonna release a 28" bow?


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

PAKraig said:


> Back on track, I hear that Hoyt is releasing the 2019 bows soon!
> 
> View attachment 6617159




I see a whole lotta ‘all new’...
Let’s hope that doesn’t, once again, translate into an ‘all new’ set of issues.


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

They did in 2016, I absolutely love my carbon spyder fx, must not have moved many of them because they are hard to find, but boy I shoot mine awesome out 100 yds


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

But a 28” turbo would sure be sweet


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

jfin4480 said:


> But a 28” turbo would sure be sweet


There is no advantage to a 28” bow.


----------



## CSchelk2 (Sep 26, 2017)

10/20/18 Release date


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

CSchelk2 said:


> 10/20/18 Release date


for sure???


----------



## CSchelk2 (Sep 26, 2017)

I was told by my local hoyt dealer this morning; we all know nothing is 100%. Usually they do their releases during the week and 10/20 is a saturday...


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

DohnutSpaghetti said:


> Does anybody know if Hoyt is gonna release a 28" bow?


They might, haha... no more 28" bows for me. I felt there was no downside for quite awhile, until I got it fully rigged... different strokes. 

I'm looking between 32-35" ata this year, and a new rx-1 turbo is not out of the question if they release weird ata's

Lots of other manufacturers too, that I'm sure will release some nice bows


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

DohnutSpaghetti said:


> Does anybody know if Hoyt is gonna release a 28" bow?


If I was built like an oompa-loompah, I would want a 28” ATA bow. But I am built like a red-blooded American, so I want a 30”/70lb hard, angry, pipe-hitting bow that will throw a 555gr arrow at 275fps.....why? Because ‘Merica, that's why....


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

DohnutSpaghetti said:


> Does anybody know if Hoyt is gonna release a 28" bow?


:zip::zip:


----------



## azhntr (Apr 26, 2009)

34 inch carbon and some 30 inch bows. That’s what the rumor is.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

BIP said:


> If I was built like an oompa-loompah, I would want a 28” ATA bow. But I am built like a red-blooded American, so I want a 30”/70lb hard, angry, pipe-hitting bow that will throw a 555gr arrow at 275fps.....why? Because ‘Merica, that's why....


Welcome to AT, Alex Jones. lol.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

azhntr said:


> 34 inch carbon and some 30 inch bows. That’s what the rumor is.


My source also said his assumption is also a 33 ata turbo..


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I know thing just can’t wait to see it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

AXE6Hunter said:


> I know thing just can’t wait to see it though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's that now?


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

spike camp said:


> I see a whole lotta ‘all new’...
> Let’s hope that doesn’t, once again, translate into an ‘all new’ set of issues.


Right.... Didn't they use "new grip", "new cam", and "new vibration damping" in their 2018 ad?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds like they have a triax/evolve frankenbow


PAKraig said:


> Back on track, I hear that Hoyt is releasing the 2019 bows soon!
> 
> View attachment 6617159


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

What ever hoyt comes out with for 2019 I’m sure it’s going to be a lot better than the slow ,vibrating ,heavy and string eating Rx1


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Put evolve cams on an rx1 and you have the best bow ever made


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

PT1911 said:


> Right.... Didn't they use "new grip", "new cam", and "new vibration damping" in their 2018 ad?


They may have, but I'm sure everyone else did too (for parts that are indeed new)


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

0nepin said:


> What ever hoyt comes out with for 2019 I’m sure it’s going to be a lot better than the slow ,vibrating ,heavy and string eating Rx1


PSE is having a hard enough time trying to sell a carbon 2x4, you better hope it’s no better than the RX1 or you’ll be alone in your boat!


----------



## RealQuiet15 (Sep 28, 2018)

zekezoe said:


> There is no advantage to a 28” bow.


Tell that to the Triax, the biggest seller of the year by far. If you hunt in a blind, there’s a HUGE advantage to a 28” bow.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

azhntr said:


> 34 inch carbon and some 30 inch bows. That’s what the rumor is.


Sure hope the 34 isn't a 6"BH. If so no interest from me. Love this time of year though, it's like christmas morning waiting to open presents.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

BIP said:


> If I was built like an oompa-loompah, I would want a 28” ATA bow. But I am built like a red-blooded American, so I want a 30”/70lb hard, angry, pipe-hitting bow that will throw a 555gr arrow at 275fps.....why? Because ‘Merica, that's why....



Post o the year right there!!!!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Predator said:


> I'm not sure it helps that Hoyt has aluminum bows that are just about the same as their carbon bows but the carbon simply have a different riser material and a MUCH higher price. You are right that they offer the Hyperforce at similar prices as the aluminum competition out there. But the Hyperforce is practically speaking the same as the RX-1 but without the carbon riser. Given Hoyt carbon bows now weight almost the same as aluminum and they certainly aren't vibe free it begs the question as to what you are getting for an extra $400-500. A carbon riser that doesn't offer obvious benefits other than a warmer riser over the aluminum seems like a tough sale to me. I have nothing against their bows and would buy the right carbon if I thought it was worth it but I'll spend a few bucks on racket tape for the grip (which I'd likely use on a carbon as well) and save myself $400-500 and not really be missing a thing. That's how I've thought about it thus far and you know me well enough to know I can afford to drop the coin and would do so for a carbon bow if I thought it was worth it (same conclusion on the PSE bows as well). I know you are thinking about one as a Triax replacement which is fine as everyone has to decide what is important to them. For me I just don't get it - the logic on paying that much more and getting almost nothing more doesn't compute in my brain. That said, if Mathews came out with a 31-33" carbon that was dead like the Triax and shot really well I might seriously consider it - as I suspect you would. Doubtful that will happen though.


The carbon bows just look way more knarly in the you tube vids.


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> They may have, but I'm sure everyone else did too (for parts that are indeed new)


I guess the point I was trying to make is, it's kind of odd to have all those "new" features, and then have them all "new" again the next year. Usually they let the "all new" items be "new" for at least 2 years?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hoyt and all the rest are digging their own graves with their release model and marketing. They release " new " every year and by doing so they devalue existing inventory hurting their dealers. 
They could easily keep models in the line with yearly improvements, similar to car companies that make changes for the new model year only doing full redesign every handful of years. This model does nothing but hurt the dealers bleeding them a little at time. 
15 years from now you will see most archery companies consolidate and move to direct sales and then at that time the manufacturers will start keeping models longer because they will what to keep the value of their inventory.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

BIP said:


> If I was built like an oompa-loompah, I would want a 28” ATA bow. But I am built like a red-blooded American, so I want a 30”/70lb hard, angry, pipe-hitting bow that will throw a 555gr arrow at 275fps.....why? *Because ‘Merica, that's why....*





Q2DEATH said:


> Post o the year right there!!!!


Sorry, couldn't resist.

PG version. Why? Because the kids and Mormons, that's why...


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

173BC said:


> PSE is having a hard enough time trying to sell a carbon 2x4, you better hope it’s no better than the RX1 or you’ll be alone in your boat!



You seem fixated on a non-issue...
The width of the Stealth grip is the same width as the ‘16 and ‘17 Carbon Air.

Obviously, the Stealth is thicker from front to back...but who grips their bow that way?

You and Elkman epitomized the term fanboi.
That’s where Elkmans nickname came from....


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

BIP said:


> *If I was built like an oompa-loompah, I would want a 28” ATA bow. But I am built like a red-blooded American, so I want a 30”/70lb hard, angry, pipe-hitting bow that will throw a 555gr arrow at 275fps.....why? Because ‘Merica, that's why....*





Q2DEATH said:


> *Post o the year right there!!!!*


*That's worth repeating!!!!!!*

*'Merica!!!*


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Personally I would like to see:

-The new cam system on a 37" parallel limb target bow platform - Hyper Pro XL

- 35" ata, 6" bh Carbon Ultra turbo

- 28" ata Carbon Oompa Lumpa 

AND, mark my words...if they would roll out a true speed bow... maybe a 5" bh 32" SVX cam wearing Alpha Burner repeat at 360 fps....I'd be ALL up in that baby!!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

rattlinman said:


> Personally I would like to see:
> 
> -The new cam system on a 37" parallel limb target bow platform - Hyper Pro XL
> 
> ...


Yep, me too.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

spike camp said:


> You seem fixated on a non-issue...
> The width of the Stealth grip is the same width as the ‘16 and ‘17 Carbon Air.
> 
> Obviously, the Stealth is thicker from front to back...but who grips their bow that way?
> ...



Sort of like being fixated on an imaginary excessive amount of vibration and lack of speed? The difference is the grip, or lack there of is a real issue as opposed to the broken record crap you pse fanboys keep spewin. 



A couple pse guys cryin on a Hoyt thread..... lol!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

What I don't understand is that EVERY year for the past 30 years bows are "quieter". I know today's bows are a lot quieter than older ones.... but by now they should be like white noise and cancel out noise from the environment.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

500 fps said:


> What I don't understand is that EVERY year for the past 30 years bows are "quieter". I know today's bows are a lot quieter than older ones.... but by now they should be like white noise and cancel out noise from the environment.


That’s brilliant! Quick, file a patent and a trademark on that!


----------



## SERBIANSHARK (Nov 15, 2006)

Unfortunately thats how the internet is today. Sad.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Hoyt and all the rest are digging their own graves with their release model and marketing. They release " new " every year and by doing so they devalue existing inventory hurting their dealers.
> They could easily keep models in the line with yearly improvements, similar to car companies that make changes for the new model year only doing full redesign every handful of years. This model does nothing but hurt the dealers bleeding them a little at time.
> 15 years from now you will see most archery companies consolidate and move to direct sales and then at that time the manufacturers will start keeping models longer because they will what to keep the value of their inventory.


Agreed!

I’ve always wondered why bow companies don’t follow suit with auto manufacturers marketing strategies.

On a side note, the bow manufacturers release dates are timed horribly IMO. Does anybody even buy a new bow that’s released in the middle of archery season? Seems to me they could time their releases for a better time of year.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

The timing is correct because now is when hunters have the bow in the hand and not in the closet, Top of mind is what you need for marketing.

Now the bleeding of the dealers, well that is the broad view of it, but a manufacturer sells to dealers and changing models forces dealers to buy, in doing so short term gain for manufactures.

But you are correct long term they are destroying the network of support, if manufactures think direct to consumer is a good idea they should look at history.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

NYyotekiller said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I’ve always wondered why bow companies don’t follow suit with auto manufacturers marketing strategies.
> 
> On a side note, the bow manufacturers release dates are timed horribly IMO. Does anybody even buy a new bow that’s released in the middle of archery season? Seems to me they could time their releases for a better time of year.


I've always thought exactly the same thing. It is honestly extremely stupid. It should be in July/August for hunting bows and late fall for target bows. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

173BC said:


> A couple pse guys cryin on a Hoyt thread..... lol!


More like... a couple of Hoyt guys cryin’ on a Hoyt thread.

But whatever’s clever...
Let’s all hope Hoyt builds a few bows this year without any of these imaginary issues you speak of.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

173BC said:


> Sort of like being fixated on an imaginary excessive amount of vibration and lack of speed? The difference is the grip, or lack there of is a real issue as opposed to the broken record crap you pse fanboys keep spewin.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple pse guys cryin on a Hoyt thread..... lol!


Yeah the "grip thing" is very real. Horrible feel in the hand, just makes you feel "entry level" all over when you pick it up. I love what PSE is doing when compared to what they've done, but that changing the Carbon riser to the brick grip edition is a real head scratcher TM. (Anybody?) Get the Carbon Air ECS if you can and life is all good in your PSE neighborhood. Get the Stealth and you will cry like hell...


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

I would like them to incorporate a matthews grip into a hoyt bow.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

rattlinman said:


> Personally I would like to see:
> 
> -The new cam system on a 37" parallel limb target bow platform - Hyper Pro XL
> 
> ...


Be nice to see all those, id love the ultra turbo but sure hope its not loud, vibration and under ibo like this year ultra.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

trial153 said:


> Hoyt and all the rest are digging their own graves with their release model and marketing. They release " new " every year and by doing so they devalue existing inventory hurting their dealers.
> They could easily keep models in the line with yearly improvements, similar to car companies that make changes for the new model year only doing full redesign every handful of years. This model does nothing but hurt the dealers bleeding them a little at time.
> 15 years from now you will see most archery companies consolidate and move to direct sales and then at that time the manufacturers will start keeping models longer because they will what to keep the value of their inventory.


It seems to me they are already doing what you are saying they should, keeping the same basic bow with yearly improvements. Was just looking at a Carbon Element G3 next to an RX1. From a distance they look the same. You have to go over the riser inch by inch to see any subtle differences. So it looks to me like they have kept the same Model at least since 2013 and just made a few improvements, like you said they should. The only difference from a car company is Hoyt changes the name and advertise it as a leap forward to suck buyers in.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Adamsdjr said:


> It seems to me they are already doing what you are saying they should, keeping the same basic bow with yearly improvements. Was just looking at a Carbon Element G3 next to an RX1. From a distance they look the same. You have to go over the riser inch by inch to see any subtle differences. So it looks to me like they have kept the same Model at least since 2013 and just made a few improvements, like you said they should. The only difference from a car company is Hoyt changes the name and advertise it as a leap forward to suck buyers in.


The difference is that the change in-the model name and marketing for no real tangible difference causes existing inventory to deflate. Sucking buyers in doesn’t increase the margin on a new bow, not enough to offset the loss of margin on existing inventory. This model works for the manufacturer but slowly bleeds the dealers.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

bowtech2006 said:


> Be nice to see all those, id love the ultra turbo but sure hope its not loud, vibration and under ibo like this year ultra.


All joking aside brother, my turbo is above IBO, tuned perfectly, smoother and quieter than my Defiant ever was, and literally just sits there at the shot. My local shop has sold more Hoyts this year than the last two years and people are raving about them, me included. I can understand IF you're just wanting to perpetuate hate for Hoyt like some of the others on here, but if not, you should take it to a reputable Hoyt dealer and get it looked at.

The Ultra is a great rig. :thumbs_up


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Adamsdjr said:


> It seems to me they are already doing what you are saying they should, keeping the same basic bow with yearly improvements. Was just looking at a Carbon Element G3 next to an RX1. From a distance they look the same. You have to go over the riser inch by inch to see any subtle differences. So it looks to me like they have kept the same Model at least since 2013 and just made a few improvements, like you said they should. The only difference from a car company is Hoyt changes the name and advertise it as a leap forward to suck buyers in.



Try looking at the carbon element and the RX1 risers side by side without your bias glasses on, they are two totally different risers. 

I’d be watching the finish on the fisher price riser pse makes flake off rather than worrying about what Hoyt’s done to improve on the RX1, haha.


----------



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

SEN Feinstein has the Line-up ready to release but she is waiting until they are all on the Store shelves...


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> All joking aside brother, my turbo is above IBO, tuned perfectly, smoother and quieter than my Defiant ever was, and literally just sits there at the shot. My local shop has sold more Hoyts this year than the last two years and people are raving about them, me included. I can understand IF you're just wanting to perpetuate hate for Hoyt like some of the others on here, but if not, you should take it to a reputable Hoyt dealer and get it looked at.
> 
> The Ultra is a great rig. :thumbs_up


i see your point here, but its just not possible that your Turbo is smoother than a regular DFX cam, atleast not in the way that we associate the word smooth. It may pull through the draw force curve more evenly, but smoother is not possible.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

friedm1 said:


> i see your point here, but its just not possible that your Turbo is smoother than a regular DFX cam, atleast not in the way that we associate the word smooth. It may pull through the draw force curve more evenly, but smoother is not possible.


My apologies, my RX-1 Turbo draws smoother than my Defiant turbo. I omitted "turbo" by accident. You would be correct that my Defiant 34 with the DFX cam was smoother, but not as fast. But I was able to lower the poundage withthe turbo without losing speed, which was well received by my damaged shoulder.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

173BC said:


> Try looking at the carbon element and the RX1 risers side by side without your bias glasses on, they are two totally different risers.
> 
> I’d be watching the finish on the fisher price riser pse makes flake off rather than worrying about what Hoyt’s done to improve on the RX1, haha.


C'mon guys. This isn't necessary.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

173BC said:


> Try looking at the carbon element and the RX1 risers side by side without your bias glasses on, they are two totally different risers.
> 
> I’d be watching the finish on the fisher price riser pse makes flake off rather than worrying about what Hoyt’s done to improve on the RX1, haha.


What are you talking about? Might want to try the decaf.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

173BC said:


> Try looking at the carbon element and the RX1 risers side by side without your bias glasses on, they are two totally different risers.
> 
> I’d be watching the finish on the fisher price riser pse makes flake off rather than worrying about what Hoyt’s done to improve on the RX1, haha.



Agreed. Zero similarities. Some people have a weird perception of things...


----------



## jasonhogslayer (Dec 2, 2010)

SHPoet said:


> Yep. That is why we can't keep them on the shelf. It has been best seller across 5 lines this year.


not at my shop. The Triax has been the hot seller for months now. Obsessions are a close second.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

jasonhogslayer said:


> not at my shop. The Triax has been the hot seller for months now. Obsessions are a close second.


Not here. You can't give one of those toy bows away around here, but here in the north west we take our $h!t pretty serious... (No room for 8 pound 28" gimmick bows)


----------



## Charley1378 (Jul 16, 2018)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Not here. You can't give one of those toy bows away around here, but here in the north west we take our $h!t pretty serious... (No room for 8 pound 28" gimmick bows)


guessing it was a bit heavy for you? 4.4 pounds is heavy? ever carry a womans purse? you guys are too much... just about everyone makes a good bow today.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thumbs up. Mathews Triax is the best bow of 2018. #converted

I burned ☣ my Hoyt Hat..  



rmscustom said:


> It’ll be the same.
> Same outdated cams.
> Same crappy finish.
> Same super slow 6” brace.
> ...


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

rattlinman said:


> All joking aside brother, my turbo is above IBO, tuned perfectly, smoother and quieter than my Defiant ever was, and literally just sits there at the shot. My local shop has sold more Hoyts this year than the last two years and people are raving about them, me included. I can understand IF you're just wanting to perpetuate hate for Hoyt like some of the others on here, but if not, you should take it to a reputable Hoyt dealer and get it looked at.
> 
> The Ultra is a great rig. :thumbs_up


No hate here, but i went to 3 shops and shot the Ultra one shop i know is a great hoyt dealer and where i bought my 6 carbon hoyts from since 2010. And every ultra i shot was loud, tuning fork vibe, but yes great draw i thought and all 3 were under ibo unlike the 6 of my other carbon bowl i owned. Also two of the Ultra i shot were tuned abd shooting bullets with a 450 grain arrow and one of those two was tuned hoyt shooters bow. Even he said his was loud and vibration.
I will say my franken rkt carbon with z5 cams is the smoothest hoyt i have ever shot tho. 

I personally am a hoyt fan boy but the ultra im not a fan of.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Tiggie_00 said:


> Thumbs up. Mathews Triax is the best bow of 2018. #converted
> 
> I burned ☣ my Hoyt Hat..


You would like Oregon, always a bunch of dumb liberals protesting dumb stuff, burning things, etc. Sounds like you would fit right into Portland. 

Slap a "coexist" sticker in the back window of your Subaru or Prius and you'll be good to go :wink:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> You would like Oregon, always a bunch of dumb liberals protesting dumb stuff, burning things, etc. Sounds like you would fit right into Portland.
> 
> Slap a "coexist" sticker in the back window of your Subaru or Prius and you'll be good to go :wink:


Sounds about right... :wink:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

173BC said:


> Try looking at the carbon element and the RX1 risers side by side without your bias glasses on, they are two totally different risers.
> 
> I’d be watching the finish on the fisher price riser pse makes flake off rather than worrying about what Hoyt’s done to improve on the RX1, haha.


hahah that Chinese Carbon noodle made riser equipped with a recalled cable eating cam, and 1st grade engineering cable splitter on
the bottom...you have to wonder where all that vibration is coming from its not from being light , or fast ..get serious, so you focus
your hate on one 2016 riser finish flaking? and the size of grip ?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

bigbucks170 said:


> hahah that Chinese Carbon noodle made riser equipped with a recalled cable eating cam, and 1st grade engineering cable splitter on
> the bottom...you have to wonder where all that vibration is coming from its not from being light , or fast ..get serious, so you focus
> your hate on one 2016 riser finish flaking? and the size of grip ?



You don’t have a clue what an RX1 even feels like, I’ll bet you’ve never even picked one up let alone shot one in fear other pse fanboys may see you. If you had picked one up you would realize that the fisher price riser on the stealth was designed by a 12yr old. 

I like Onepin, but the pse fanboys that have bought into the “vibration” he talked about are hilarious. I hope you don’t get the chance to shoot an rx1 that’s tuned, best you just keep the blinders on and stick to your brand.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

173BC said:


> You don’t have a clue what an RX1 even feels like, I’ll bet you’ve never even picked one up let alone shot one in fear other pse fanboys may see you. If you had picked one up you would realize that the fisher price riser on the stealth was designed by a 12yr old.
> 
> I like Onepin, but the pse fanboys that have bought into the “vibration” he talked about are hilarious. I hope you don’t get the chance to shoot an rx1 that’s tuned, best you just keep the blinders on and stick to your brand.


in all seriousness I like the looks of the RX1...its BEAR vs packer type stuff here ...but I feel like Hoyt has not made a great bow since the Ultra Tec....I have shot the RX1 and agree the vibration thing is as overblown as the grip thing for Stealth....


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

So, how bout those 2019s.....


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

173BC said:


> You don’t have a clue what an RX1 even feels like, I’ll bet you’ve never even picked one up let alone shot one in fear other pse fanboys may see you. If you had picked one up you would realize that the fisher price riser on the stealth was designed by a 12yr old.
> 
> I like Onepin, but the pse fanboys that have bought into the “vibration” he talked about are hilarious. I hope you don’t get the chance to shoot an rx1 that’s tuned, best you just keep the blinders on and stick to your brand.


I love that if anyone doesn't like the bow we like it's b/c it's not tuned. lol. 

Never change AT.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

"It's deja vu all over again" - Yogi Bera

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4347058&highlight=hoyt+2017

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5293635


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

bigbucks170 said:


> in all seriousness I like the looks of the RX1...its BEAR vs packer type stuff here ...but I feel like Hoyt has not made a great bow since the Ultra Tec....I have shot the RX1 and agree the vibration thing is as overblown as the grip thing for Stealth....



Agreed(not the ultratec part), I just like rattlin chains sometime.


----------



## MountieHunter (Jul 21, 2016)

Not sure if this was said but im listening to Dudleys most recent podcast and he said hes hunting with a bow that we will be excited to see next week, so it looks like next week. Maybe this was already said, idk, not going back thru and reading these childish comments


----------



## jhands77 (Oct 23, 2012)

MountieHunter said:


> Not sure if this was said but im listening to Dudleys most recent podcast and he said hes hunting with a bow that we will be excited to see next week, so it looks like next week. Maybe this was already said, idk, not going back thru and reading these childish comments


Yes word is in a few other threads the 24th is the release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

jhands77 said:


> Yes word is in a few other threads the 24th is the release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard the same thing from a Hoyt rep that October 24th was the day. Not saying that will be the day, just saying that’s what he said.


----------



## spine_shot (May 11, 2005)

I'm not a fan of negitiveity or bashing but I am an advocate of the truth. .. over the last few years I've developed a numbness on how these BIG company's have killed the phrases "flagship" & pro's saying "I'm so excited" about equipment that hasn't proven itself. It would be nice for bow company's to stand behind there products and be accountable for selling junk that won't hit behind the pin with some kind of buy back program for loyal customers who wish to continue shooting there products.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

spine_shot said:


> I'm not a fan of negitiveity or bashing but I am an advocate of the truth. .. over the last few years I've developed a numbness on how these BIG company's have killed the phrases "flagship" & pro's saying "I'm so excited" about equipment that hasn't proven itself. It would be nice for bow company's to stand behind there products and be accountable for selling junk that won't hit behind the pin with some kind of buy back program for loyal customers who wish to continue shooting there products.


A buy back program would not make any sense for bows due to the sheer amount of people that would abuse it.

And at the end of the day, all bow manufacturers sell products that hit behind the pin, if they don't its likely due to the archer them-self (whether it be setup or preferences or whatever) or a manufacturing defect which is what warranties are for.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

24rth is it. I'm guessing a few "leaks" the 19th...


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

THE ELKMAN said:


> 24rth is it. I'm guessing a few "leaks" the 19th...


Today is the 19th. Where are the leaks.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

brokenlittleman said:


> Today is the 19th. Where are the leaks.


I was wondering too....


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

brokenlittleman said:


> Today is the 19th. Where are the leaks.


You didn't see it? Hoyt is gonna have a good year!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Those specs aren’t too shabby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> You didn't see it? Hoyt is gonna have a good year!


No where do I see it?


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> Those specs aren’t too shabby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ice cold for sure haha


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I am ordering two sight unseen


----------



## archerpsu (Feb 24, 2017)

MountieHunter said:


> Not sure if this was said but im listening to Dudleys most recent podcast and he said hes hunting with a bow that we will be excited to see next week, so it looks like next week. Maybe this was already said, idk, not going back thru and reading these childish comments


Well for what ever its worth Dudley said that exact same thing last year about the RX1, and I bet he says that about the next one too.  Next week sounds about right.


----------



## MountieHunter (Jul 21, 2016)

archerpsu said:


> Well for what ever its worth Dudley said that exact same thing last year about the RX1 and I bet he says that about the next one too.


Wasn’t quoting that for Dudley’s excitement, but for the release date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archerpsu (Feb 24, 2017)

MountieHunter said:


> Wasn’t quoting that for Dudley’s excitement, but for the release date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You missed my edit Yes I agree next week sounds about right. :thumbs_up


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

trial153 said:


> I am ordering two sight unseen


Of each?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> Today is the 19th. Where are the leaks.


It flat didn't happen. I thought for sure someone would spill just a little... MY BAD


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

24th isn't far off. I'm genuinely excited to see what hoyt has this year, if they don't completely abort their draw cycle and bow overall balance, I'm most likely getting a hoyt... even if they do, there is a good chance I will end up with an rx-1 turbo. I love the cam, and the feel of that bow, at brace and full draw.


----------



## jlcaudle (Oct 10, 2018)

I was on the phone with Hoyt last week. I was told the new bows will be unveiled second week of November. But nothing more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

jlcaudle said:


> I was on the phone with Hoyt last week. I was told the new bows will be unveiled second week of November. But nothing more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth. The bow release has been pushed back till early Nov.


----------



## rangstng (Jan 2, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> Truth. The bow release has been pushed back till early Nov.


This is not what I want to hear


----------

